# Extra fluid in this hot weather?



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

Someone mentioned to us yesterday that it's a good idea to give babies extra fluid in this hot weather and suggested giving Imogen a bottle of water (not an extra feed).  Given that she's breastfed and only 7 weeks, I thought that additional water wasn't a good idea.  

I can obviously see the reasoning behind this, but what's the best thing to do?

Thanks
Claire


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

No she does not need any extra water but she will probably want to feed more often to get thirst quenching milk!  

Well done for not giving in to opinions of 'others'

Jan


----------

